# Sodium Lauryl Sulfoacetate



## danielle22033 (Jun 8, 2013)

Do you use Sodium Lauryl Sulfoacetate and if so do you have any information about it?  I can't seem to find any hard evidence on it besides in blogs and a few studies that were insane if you ask me considering they kept the product on their skin from 48-96 hours, and who really keeps anything on their skin that long.  I would really like to make 100% safe products and I am just a little bit concerned about using Sodium Lauryl Sulfoacetate in my bath bombs.

Thanks


----------



## Lindy (Jun 8, 2013)

I don't use it because even if it didn't bother my skin (which it does) the press it has received makes it a no-no when selling.  Where the _*real*_ problem comes in is that people with sensitive or allergic skin as well as people with eczema & psoriasis can't handle it in their products.

If you google it there is all kinds of info there to read.


----------



## Hazel (Jun 8, 2013)

I've used it in bath bombs and bubble bath powder at a slightly higher than "recommended" percentage. I've haven't received any complaints about it irritating the skin and if there had been a problem, I _*would *_have been told. I have sensitive skin and it didn't bother me but I only used a new formulation once as a test before I gave it away.

I think the FDA requires a caution label on any type of bubble product but you could double check. Something like 

"Caution: Use only as directed. Excessive use or prolonged exposure may cause irritation to skin and urinary tract. Discontinue use if rash, redness, or itching occur. Consult your physician if irritation persists. Keep out of the reach of children."   

If you're still concerned, you could add something like "rinse off skin after use".


----------



## requisiterose (Jun 11, 2013)

I've been using slsa in bath bombs and bubble bars. Not one of my customers have reported any irritation or reaction to it. From what I've read, it's supposed to be a lot milder than sodium lauryl sulfate and less irritating.


----------



## lsg (Jun 11, 2013)

I have used it and consider it quite mild.


----------



## 100%Natural (Jun 11, 2013)

You may want to take a look at Citric Acid too if you're wanting to sell safe products.  It's on Canada's hotlist under AHA's.  It is considered safe to use in concentrations higher than 10% for products to be diluted though.  My general rule of thumb is that if it's on the list, it's not being sold by me.

I'll be curious to see what gets posted on this subject because a safe bubbler would be great!


----------



## danielle22033 (Jun 12, 2013)

100%Natural said:


> You may want to take a look at Citric Acid too if you're wanting to sell safe products.  It's on Canada's hotlist under AHA's.  It is considered safe to use in concentrations higher than 10% for products to be diluted though.  My general rule of thumb is that if it's on the list, it's not being sold by me.
> 
> I'll be curious to see what gets posted on this subject because a safe bubbler would be great!



do you think you could possilby give me the link for canada's hot list?  I would greatly appreciate it.

Thanks


----------



## 100%Natural (Jun 12, 2013)

Here you go.  

http://www.hc-sc.gc.ca/cps-spc/cosmet-person/indust/hot-list-critique/hotlist-liste-eng.php


----------



## 100%Natural (Jun 12, 2013)

Here is another helpful link for David Suzuki's Dirty Dozen.  If you dissect some soaping ingredients such as FO's, you'll find quite a few of these in their ingredient lists.  Scary stuff!

http://www.davidsuzuki.org/issues/h...c-chemicals/?gclid=CKyIzZHH3rcCFcU7Mgod-TgA-g


----------



## danielle22033 (Jun 12, 2013)

100%Natural said:


> Here you go.
> 
> http://www.hc-sc.gc.ca/cps-spc/cosmet-person/indust/hot-list-critique/hotlist-liste-eng.php



Thank you


----------



## Robert (Jun 30, 2013)

requisiterose said:


> I've been using slsa in bath bombs and bubble bars. Not one of my customers have reported any irritation or reaction to it. From what I've read, it's supposed to be a lot milder than sodium lauryl sulfate and less irritating.


It is, although I think sodium lauryl sulfosuccinate is even better in that regard.


----------



## Robert (Jun 30, 2013)

100%Natural said:


> You may want to take a look at Citric Acid too if you're wanting to sell safe products.  It's on Canada's hotlist under AHA's.  It is considered safe to use in concentrations higher than 10% for products to be diluted though.  My general rule of thumb is that if it's on the list, it's not being sold by me.


Now see, the trouble with that thinking is that it ignores the way the ingredient is used.  In a bath fizzie, the acid is going to be neutralized by a base such as sodium bicarbonate.  It's like objecting to lye as an ingredient of soap.


----------

